# Cats From the Yak! Downtown



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

It's been a long week, I didn't even feel like fishing Monday or Tuesday evening after work, stayed home from church last night, TIRED.
So after work today I put yak in at Sawyer Point, and fished the ice breakers.
Used 3/8 and 3/4 Rat'l Rap rapala. Silver Blue. Catfish dig'em! 


























Makes 4 cats I've caught on crank bait in the past 2 weeks! 
Made for a great evening, paddling the Ohio River Downtown Cincinnati! 
LMJeff


----------



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice cats bet they were fun to catch!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah Tom, they were fun, especially from the yak. Still didn't get much of a "ride" from them, but made the time on the water more than worth it!
LMJeff


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats on the fish Jeff


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice!

I'm looking into some maker lights for the kayak. I want to drift the Ohio for BIG cats at night.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Truck, and Rooster, I'm with you, I use a rechargeable light bar, but it's only 180 degree, and need full 360 to be legal, let alone safe.
Even with the lights, it's pretty crowded on the riverfront, and the wakes get pretty confused, just as I got turned to face the primary, the secondary would sneak up beside me! After dark the wakes should chill a little.
Not much summer left, but a late nighter either drifting EF for wipers, or the OR for big cats, would be a great way to cap off the summer season.
BTW, I begged off the car show tomorrow, looks like rain 
Will either be at Meldahl w/Creekwalker, or possibly early am at EF try for wipers at the beach again, lot's of jumpin' last weekend, no bites.
LMJeff


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

nice cat i have cought cats on rappaly trail dances silver still nice looken cat


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Hey "Yak-Man"   thats some good fishing!! WB


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks, check out our float on the LMR this morning, caught a few smallies and sauger, first time out w/BMcGill, great guy!
LMJeff


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I had my kayak on the Ohio River Wednesday morning with lesser results than you had but then I was only using bait. I anchored for a while in front of Hooter's, at least the view was nice. It puts a new perspective on the color orange when viewed from river level. I was anchored there when I ran into nlcatfish, or more accurately, he ran into me.

I'm off Tuesday and Wednesday and may go down again if anyone wants to tag along.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

And you thought orange was for Bengals! 
I was surprised by the crank bait action, the channels really go after them!
It would be great to be out Tue or Wed., hope you have success!
LMJeff


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

nice, where do you fish at , right by the bridge?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Brad, if you look at first photo, I'm at the icebreakers under the Purple People bridge, the climbers were cheering me on as I landing these bruins! 
(they weren't THAT big!)
LMJeff


----------

